# QUEDATE CALLAO!! CON EL REAL FELIPE Y ALREDEDORES (BY LEDPER)



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

A LA FORTALEZA DEL REAL FELIPE ULTIMAMENTE LE HAN TOMADO MUCHAS FOTOS DE NOCHE Y SI QUE LUCE ESPLENDIDA PERO QUE TAL SE VE DE DIA?? 

AQUI ALGO DE EXTERIORES DEL REAL FELIPE DE A PLENA LUZ DEL DIA Y DE LO QUE RODEA A ESTA EXTRAORDINARIA MUESTRA DE LA ARQUITECTURA MILITAR DE LA ÉPOCA DE LA COLONIA


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

No me puedo quedar callao con una fortaleza tan linda :O)


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

nekun20 said:


> No me puedo quedar callao con una fortaleza tan linda :O)


:lol:

Como me perdi esto? He estado en el Callao un par de veces, y nadie siquiera me la menciono.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

}


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Y PARA CERRAR EL PASEITO OTRA PANORAMICA


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

buen thread! ahora que se acerca 2 de Mayo!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hace años que no entro al Real Felipe , esa zona del callao es donde hay constrccuiones antiguas bastante interesantes, lástima que no todas se conserven en buen estado. Buen thread


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakan !!! Salu2 Ledper


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Excelentes tus fotos Ledper. El año pasado estuve por el Callao, quise ir al Real Felipe pero me dió miedo ya que muy cerca a la entrada había una jauría de perros bravísimos. Por favor Ledper, si pudieras tomar una foto al edificio Ronald, a media cuadra de la Plaza Constitución y de la Iglesia Matriz te lo agradezco de antemano.*


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

AQUI UNA FOTITO DESDE EL MAR


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Antiguo local del colegio San José Maristas del Callao*

A la izquierda se aprecia el antiguo local del colegio San José Maristas del Callao,que ahora está en total estado de abandono. Cuando se inauguró el local de la calle Fernandini junto a los bloques de Santa Marina,acá quedó sólo la Primaria... Hace más de 10 años quedó abandonado pues todo se trasladó al nuevo local. Creo que hay 2 ó 3 foristas exalumnos de éste colegio.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Esa zona, en los alrededores del Museo Naval, la Plaza Grau, y la Fortaleza es muy chévere!! Lástima como dijo Juan que algunos edificios no estén conservados, aunque la seguridad si ha mejorado muchísimo!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El edificio Ronald del Callao*

Lía : así idéntico luce ahora el edificio....lo ideal sería entrar y tomar fotos de su interior.










Lia_01 said:


> *Excelentes tus fotos Ledper. El año pasado estuve por el Callao, quise ir al Real Felipe pero me dió miedo ya que muy cerca a la entrada había una jauría de perros bravísimos. Por favor Ledper, si pudieras tomar una foto al edificio Ronald, a media cuadra de la Plaza Constitución y de la Iglesia Matriz te lo agradezco de antemano.*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Monumental. El Callao y sus edificios merecen estar mejor de lo que están ahora, no es solo arreglar placitas sino también los edificios en sí. El Real Felipe es impresionante, tiene todos los créditos para ser sede de reuniones de la cumbre APEC.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

pero mas cuzco para la reunion de turismo... 
pasando a otro tema...

muy buen thread de hecho q muestras lugares q no se han mostrado aca muy buenas fotos!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La panorámica puede quedar muy bien como banner.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chévere... El Real Felipe se ve recontra imponente en persona y en tus fotos.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

:O Buenas fotos! El Real Felipe es paja.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Es increíble cómo incluso tamaño monumento como el Real Felipe no logra librarse de los siempre presentes cables; pero te luces y haces que el castillo se luzca en cada foto.
Saludos.


----------

